# History HD off the air



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

History HD is off the air till 4PM PST8PDT according to my guide.

Also getting the wonderful DISH HDTV screen.


----------



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

A&E HD has been off the air since yesterday also, and NFL HD is off the air...


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Anyone got a clear idea of whats going on?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/firefour091107.htm

Connecticut Fire Knocks Out 4 HD Channels 
The channels out include A&E HD and the NFL Network HD.
By Swanni

Washington, D.C. (September 11, 2007) -- Having trouble finding some of your High-Definition channels this morning?

Four high-def channels -- A&E HD, History Channel HD, NFL Network HD and YES Network HD -- have been knocked off the air on many TV systems.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/firefour091107.htm
> 
> Connecticut Fire Knocks Out 4 HD Channels
> The channels out include A&E HD and the NFL Network HD.
> ...


Thanks Chris!!


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am a former time warner subscriber and still get there emails. Here is a copy of it. Have'nt recieved anything from dishnetwork. hmmmmm........

Dear HDTV viewer,

This is a quick email to let you know about a couple of HDTV signals from Time Warner Cable that are not available at this time.

Due to a fire at a signal provider facility in Connecticut, A&E HD and YES HD are unavailable. The digital signal of A&E is available on channel 442; YES is on channel 620. Technicians are working to restore the HD services. We hope to have everything back to normal soon, and we thank you for your patience.

Sincerely,

Time Warner Cable, Albany Division


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

Those lucky DirecTV subscribers. None of their HD channels are off the air!

Oh, wait, maybe not so lucky. Well, I won't be laughing when they have 7000 HD channels by years end.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/firefour091107.htm
> 
> Connecticut Fire Knocks Out 4 HD Channels
> The channels out include A&E HD and the NFL Network HD.
> ...


Any ETA when this gets fixed?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

It looks like the HD logos in the lower right screen have made it back on the troubled channels. BUT! the content has now switched to TNT stretch-O-vision style?

Example: 
Before fire - A&E-HD - Dog the Bountey Hunter - 4x3 with black bars.
After fire - A&E-HD - Dog the Bountey Hunter - 16x9 stretch-o-vision.

Can someone just shed a little light on this.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

When we talk about "stretch-o-vision" are we talking about 1.78 stretch or are we talking about 2.35 stretch?

'Cause shows that are supposed to be full 1.78 are now stretched at 2.35.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

l8er said:


> Does no one have patience anymore? Both A&E HD and History HD were off the air last week due to a fire, and since they've been back, some 4x3 content has been stretched. Big frackin' deal. How about we give them some time to get things back to "normal" before we start writing them off as totally stretch-o-vision? BTW, I've seen real HD content on History HD since it's been back, don't know about A&E HD.


A&E have run their SWAT shows in true 16:9 mode, but now everything is stretched in a 2.35:1 mode, which is very odd.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> A&E have run their SWAT shows in true 16:9 mode, but now everything is stretched in a 2.35:1 mode, which is very odd.


2.35:1 is wider than any tv set currently manufactured. It is the aspect ratio of anamorphic *film *(_not _to be confused with anamorphic video, which is 1.78:1). Methinks you have your terminologies confused.

Unless you mean a show that: was shot widescreen (but not HD), is broadcast letterboxed on the SD, but then is both letterboxed *and *stretched on the HD. The Two Coreys would be an excellent example. While this may appear on a widescreen set as 2.35:1, I think calling it such confuses the issue. "Stretched letterbox" is more accurate.

It's a shame, too. Back before the fire, The Two Coreys (and shows like it) appeared windowboxed (bars on all four sides), and it only took a few clicks of the format button to make it perfectly fit the screen with *no *aspect ratio distrotion _or _cropping. Now, that is simply impossible.


----------



## blarg (Apr 15, 2007)

I WAS wondering why the History channel was in stretch-o-vision...guess I'm NOT crazy. I take it the proper authorities are aware of this.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

l8er said:


> Does no one have patience anymore? Both A&E HD and History HD were off the air last week due to a fire, and since they've been back, some 4x3 content has been stretched. Big frackin' deal. How about we give them some time to get things back to "normal" before we start writing them off as totally stretch-o-vision? BTW, I've seen real HD content on History HD since it's been back, don't know about A&E HD.


Yah yah the fire thing. Thats why I asked for some to 'shed some light' on the subject.

Content should be as follows, 4x3 content in 4x3 box with out trying to peg all 4 corners on a HDTV.

Now lets look at SciHD. Why not look like that?

And why not 'write them off for stretch-o-vision'? ITS UNWATCHABLE! let me finish with a breif "DUH!" :nono:


----------



## blarg (Apr 15, 2007)

right, so how long to I have to put up with stretch-o-vision before it's socially acceptable to complain about it? Yes, I understand they had a fire that destroyed some equipment, but I'm also paying for the service and I'd really like it to function correctly.


----------

